# Sources of Potassium sulfate?



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Anyone know a simple, common source of potassium sulfate? I was going to do some DIY ferts later, as I can't really afford regular liquid fertilizers at the moment  . Here's the site I was thinking about...

http://home.infinet.net/teban/how-to.html


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

www.gregwatson.com

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks! Much appreciated. Why didn't I think of that #-o ...


----------

